# Federgabel bei 24 Zoll-Bike?



## roidrage79 (28. November 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin aktuell auf der Suche nach einem neuen Bike für meine Große.
Dass es ein MTB wird ist klar. Die Frage ist jetzt, ob mit Federgabel oder mit Starrgabel.

Macht eine Federgabel bei einem 24 Zoll Bike überhaupt Sinn. Sind die Gabeln so gut abgestimmt dass sie nicht dauernd wippen oder gar nicht auslösen. Das Mehrgewicht ist ja nicht ohne.

Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen?

Das vorwiegende Einsatzgebiet werden Wald und Forstwege sein. Der Trailanteil wird sich in Grenzen halten.

Aktuell habe ich das Orbea MX24 Team im Fokus.

danke
matthias


----------



## MrHyde (28. November 2017)

roidrage79 schrieb:


> Das vorwiegende Einsatzgebiet werden Wald und Forstwege sein. Der Trailanteil wird sich in Grenzen halten.


Meine Meinung: Gewicht sparen und auf Federgabel verzichten. 2kg Wenigergewicht haben beim meinem Kleinen den Unterschied gemacht zwischen Lust und Frust.
Wenn es sein muss, kommen - außer getravelten Eigenbauten aus Rock Show Sids - in Frage m.W. nur Luftgabeln, also die RST F1rst Air 24" (die habe ich, aber derzeit nicht im Einsatz), und die Spinner Grind Air 24" - letztere gibts aber nur für Disc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KIV (28. November 2017)

Bei uns war die starre Gabel auch kein Problem, Einsatzbereich wie oben.
Dicke Reifen (2.0-2.1) stecken auch was weg und ohne Federung ist mE der Lerneffekt besser. Bei Sprüngen ist ne saubere Landung dann schon wichtiger...


----------



## bernd e (28. November 2017)

Habe ein gebrauchtes Pepper-Bike 24" für meine große gekauft. Da war eine RST First verbaut. Diese kommt auch sehr gut mit den geringen Gewichten der Kids zurecht. Bin überrascht wie gut die Gabel geht. Das 24" Pepper wiegt etwa 1 kg mehr als das 20" Pepper mit Starrgabel. 
Dafür das der Rahmen und Räder größer sind ist das Mehrgewicht vertretbar.


----------



## Bens_Papa (28. November 2017)

Kenda SlantSix 24x2.6 federt auch gut, wenn er denn reinpasst  
Zusatzgewicht allerdings (auchewegen dr entsprechenden Schläuche)ggü. RocketRon insgesamt stramme 750g:


----------



## roidrage79 (28. November 2017)

Lieber @Bens_Papa ,
ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn du deine Werbung aus meinem Thread heraushalten würdest.

Danke.


----------



## Bens_Papa (28. November 2017)

Es geht hier nicht um Werbung, sondern um eine Alternative zur Federgabel in Form von fetten Reifen. Und damit man weiß, wie das aussieht, habe ich mir erlaubt, ein Bild einzustellen. Wo ist Dein Problem?


----------



## KIV (28. November 2017)

roidrage79 schrieb:


> Lieber @Bens_Papa ,
> ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn du deine Werbung aus meinem Thread heraushalten würdest.
> 
> Danke.


Geht's noch, wo ist denn da Werbung...? Und Besitzansprüche am "eigenen Thread" finde ich auch total bescheuert.


----------



## Ghosters (28. November 2017)

roidrage79 schrieb:


> Lieber @Bens_Papa ,
> ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn du deine Werbung aus meinem Thread heraushalten würdest.
> 
> Danke.


----------



## giant_r (28. November 2017)

wer robin und seine beitraege kennt, weiss das er das nicht wegen werbung macht.
und mit den dicken reifen haben er und die anderen recht.


----------



## kc85 (28. November 2017)

Um mal zum Thema zurückzukommen: Auch wir sind zufriedene Starrgabel-Nutzer (am 24er und auch am 26er). Kombiniert an beiden Rädern auch noch mit relativ schmalen 1.9er Reifen. Der Gewichtsvorteil überwiegt bei uns klar jeglichen möglichen Nutzen einer Federgabel.

Aber dabei kommt es natürlich auch auf das Einsatzgebiet des Rades und der Fahrer an.

kc85


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Linipupini (29. November 2017)

Lieber roidrage79, du wolltest Ratschläge und Erfahrungen von anderen, so läuft´s halt hier!
Meine  Mädels (11 u. 9) fahren aktuell auf ihren 26" und 24" auch keine Federgabel. Bei Jungs scheint das wohl ein must have zu sein, genau wie 3/10-fach um schön auf dicke Hose zu machen. Nutzen können sie es meist sowieso nicht.
Du kannst natürlich billige Gabeln kaufen die nix nutzen, Gabeln die leicht sind und funktionieren kosten halt, sind aber immer noch 1kg schwerer, holst du über gscheide Reifen ebenso raus.
Gruss


----------



## KIV (29. November 2017)

Naja, manche Kids fahren schon mit 20"ern durchaus ernsthaft Downhill. Insofern kann man das wohl nicht verallgemeinern, von wegen 'dicke Hose' und so...


----------



## Linipupini (29. November 2017)

verallgemeinern kann man das nicht, ich habe aber die Erfahrung gemacht, dass bei über 80% der Jungs das so ist.


----------



## roidrage79 (29. November 2017)

Die Idee mit breiten Reifen zur Dampfung hatte ich auch schon. Daher war sogar mal das Scott scale junior plus mit 24 x 2.6 im Gespräch. Wurde dann aber verworfen, da die breiten Reifen meist nicht in Fahrradständer passen und vorraussichtlich im Alltagsbetrieb auch viel Teer dabei sein wird.
Die meisten Kinderräder die ich gefunden habe rollen auf 1.9. Das MX Team auf 2.1. Das war dann für mich schon mal positiv.

Dann werd ich mich mal auf Grund Eurer Aussagen weiter an Bikes mit Starrgabel orientieren. Sub 10 finde ich nämlich schon net schlecht.

Gruß


----------



## MrHyde (5. Dezember 2017)

Bens_Papa schrieb:


> Kenda SlantSix 24x2.6 federt auch gut


@Bens_Papa willhaben  Kannst du mir einen Tipp geben, wo es die Kenda Slant Six in 24x2.6 zu kaufen gibt? Finde ich nicht... Und Alternativen aus dem DH-Bereich wiegen alle >1kg/stk. Und welche Schläuche hast du drin?

Edith: im Commencal Store habe ich welche mit 620g und 580g gefunden, Unterschied erschließt sich nicht. Es gibt/gab wohl ein "Sport" und ein "Pro" Modell. 2 Stk. inkl. Versand für 62,80€ ist auch nicht nix...


----------



## moerk (31. Januar 2018)

MrHyde schrieb:


> Meine Meinung: Gewicht sparen und auf Federgabel verzichten. 2kg Wenigergewicht haben beim meinem Kleinen den Unterschied gemacht zwischen Lust und Frust.
> Wenn es sein muss, kommen - außer getravelten Eigenbauten aus Rock Show Sids - in Frage m.W. nur Luftgabeln, also die RST F1rst Air 24" (die habe ich, aber derzeit nicht im Einsatz), und die Spinner Grind Air 24" - letztere gibts aber nur für Disc.



Hallo zusammen,

um keinen neuen Fred aufzumachen versuch ich mal hier mein Glück - hat evt jemand hier einen Vergleich dieser beiden Gabeln (RST / Spinner)? Sind beide beide für 150,-EUR zu haben und ausser 5mm Unterschied beim Federweg sehen sie in meinen Augen sehr ähnlich aus...soll ebenfalls an ein Orbea MX24 (Disc).
Und ja, es muss eine Federgabel her, starr ist keine Option...und Moppelreifen auch nicht 

Danke im voraus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joglo (31. Januar 2018)

Irgendjemand hier hatte mal beide zum Vgl. aber ich komme gerade nicht drauf, sorry.
In dem 24er meines Sohns hab ich auf jeden Fall eine RST F1rst Air 24 verbaut, die je nach Druck auch bei einen Hänfling mit anfangs 22Kg "federt", d.h. spricht beim Überfahren von Unebenheiten sogar recht fein an, wie's sein soll.
Ich müsste aber mal etwas mehr aufpumpen, weil sie so auch beim Bremsen etwas zu sehr eintaucht und sogar von einen Hänfling zum Wippen im Wiegetritt gebracht werden kann. Ist aber für uns soweit OK.
Immerhin war die Federgabel auch dem Fahrer wichtig.
Dein letzter Satz oben war auch unsere Ausgangslage.

P.S., so einfach sind weder die eine noch die andere zu bekommen. Kubikes scheint die Grind einzeln zu verkaufen, aber an sonsten sind Bezugsquellen sehr rar.
Auch die RST gibt's kaum im Handel. Wo hast Du die für 150€ gesehen?


----------



## moerk (31. Januar 2018)

joglo schrieb:


> Irgendjemand hier hatte mal beide zum Vgl. aber ich komme gerade nicht drauf, sorry.
> In dem 24er meines Sohns hab ich auf jeden Fall eine RST F1rst Air 24 verbaut, die je nach Druck auch bei einen Hänfling mit anfangs 22Kg "federt", d.h. spricht beim Überfahren von Unebenheiten sogar recht fein an, wie's sein soll.
> Ich müsste aber mal etwas mehr aufpumpen, weil sie so auch beim Bremsen etwas zu sehr eintaucht und sogar von einen Hänfling zum Wippen im Wiegetritt gebracht werden kann. Ist aber für uns soweit OK.
> Immerhin war die Federgabel auch dem Fahrer wichtig.
> ...



Danke erstmal...die RST (doch etwas teurer 168€) hier

https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/f1rst-air-24-mtb-federgabel-51499

Und die Spinner bei kubikes. Denke aber es wird die RST, auch wegen der schwarzen Standrohre


----------



## rzOne20 (8. April 2019)

Gibts hier neue Erkenntnisse. Bin ebenfalls auf der Suche nach einer 24" Federgabel welche nicht 2,3 kg wiegt wie die aktuelle!


----------



## turbomensch (8. April 2019)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Gibts hier neue Erkenntnisse. Bin ebenfalls auf der Suche nach einer 24" Federgabel welche nicht 2,3 kg wiegt wie die aktuelle!



Ich biete aktuell eine Spinner Air 24 im Bikemarkt an


----------



## Dirtracer79 (29. Dezember 2020)

Soviel Zeit vergangen seit dem letzten Post und noch immer die gleichen Probleme...
Ich bin bestimmt nicht der Einzige der auf diesen Thread kommt, weil man eine 24" Federgabel für den kleinen Downhiller sucht...
Für alle aktuell Suchenden: bei Bike-discount gibt es derzeit 2 Modelle im Angebot von Manitou und Suntour.
VG


----------



## Mzungu (29. Dezember 2020)

Wo ist das Problem eine 26" Gabel zu verbauen?


----------



## Dirtracer79 (29. Dezember 2020)

Mzungu schrieb:


> Wo ist das Problem eine 26" Gabel zu verbauen?


Du wirst selbst drauf kommen...


----------



## [email protected] (30. Dezember 2020)

Persönlich habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass eine gefederte Gabel und auch Fully beim Kinderrad Sinn machen kann. Wie viele vorher schon erwähnen ist es stark abhängig vom Einsatzgebiet, aus meiner Sicht weniger vom Fahrkönnen der Kinder. Wenn die Federelemente gut eingestellt werden können bringen sie die gleichen Vorteile wie bei Erwachsenen, dass man langsamer Ermüdet. Ich bin mit meinen Kindern viel auf Trails mit zahlreichen Wurzeln und Steinen unterwegs. Mit Stargabeln taten ihnen eher die Hände und Arme weh, als das die Beine müde waren. Das Mehrgewicht ist bis jetzt noch nicht negativ aufgefallen. Ich kann die Sasso Gabeln von Vpace empfehlen für 24“. Die funktioniert bei uns sehr gut. Über Preise und Kosten-Nutzen möchte ich nichts kommentieren, das muss jeder selber entscheiden.
Eine 2008er Fox 32 hab ich mit dünnerem Öl auch sehr gut eingestellt bekommen, macht aber aus meiner Sicht erst bei 26“ Sinn.
Ob den Kindern das Fahren mehr oder weniger Spaß macht liegt aus meiner Sicht weniger am Material als an der persönlichen Einstellung. Ich hab mehrere Kinder und die einen haben mehr Spaß daran als die anderen und dann änderte sich das wieder.

P.S. Es sind nur Mädls, das Jungsthema von oben kenn ich nur von mir selbst 😜


----------

